# My Taurus Family



## ecureed (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Two nice little carry guns you got there. How do they shoot?


----------



## ecureed (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks baldy, I think I have the pics posted correctly now....I love that Mil Pro 9mm, it's a sweet shooter and conceals easily. It has rougly 400 rounds through it so far and no malfunctions. I really haven't shot the .38 too much, only 50 rounds. I need to practice with it because I wasn't particularly accurate while shooting those 50.:smt076


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep I like the looks of that Pro 9 for sure. Take your time with the that snubbie .38 and start out with the target no more than about 15 feet. When you start ragging the center of the target move it on back to about 25 feet and do it again. When you get to 10 to 15 yards and hitting the X and 10 ring you'll be a pretty good shot. It just takes a lot of practice. Just hang in there and good luck.


----------



## AREX (Aug 25, 2007)

*Oooohhhh*

Like your snubby.....nice!


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Two nice little guns - I've got an 85 and a PT140 - great little shooters and I take an extra bit of pleasure knowing I got them for good prices. I shoot more expensive guns, but Taurus gets it done for me too. Enjoy.


----------

